# Transporting hot wings over and hour away and reheating!



## jakoa (Oct 9, 2013)

Preface: I have never done a whole lot of catering prior to this.

I have an event coming up which we have been invited to and the food item is (drumroll) our famous hot wings for 300 people to sample 3 different flavors. One hour away from our kitchen.

There is electricity on site, but I do not have a catering oven.

Only microwaves and sternos.

This is something I have little experience with: the transporting of pre-fried & marinated wings over an hour to the site.

My first instinct is to cool them and then reheat with microwaves to 140 before dropping them into chaffing dishes, however, perhaps the purchase of a Cambro food carrier would be a wise investment.

Both options seem like I will end up with a soggy/chewy result.

Any advise?

I plan on doing mock-trial runs of any & all ideas.

Thanks and cook blessed!

_Jakoa_


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Fried foods do not transport well--they steam in the hot boxes---

Reheated fried food? Sounds like you may have a product that will not hold up well to the catering--

A better chef than I will be along soon---perhaps with a good method to get these served in top shape.--Mike----


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I work for a caterer and we transport fried items in cambros with no loss of quality. We deep fry the item. Put them in hotel pans uncovered and then into a warming oven to hold and to allow for any excess heat, moisture, and or steam to escape before placing into the cambros for transport.

Another option, with electricity on site, is for table top fryers, but probably a little problematic for volume production for 300.

A last option would be a portable propane 3 burner with stock pots set up for frying, but the temperature regulation can be somewhat tricky.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

300x300px-LS-00aca32e_B002HEL5QA-2185k74a4EL.jpg




__
rsteve


__
Oct 10, 2013








Buy a couple of propane 30 qt.Turkey fryers at Gander Mountain. $60.00 each. [email protected] base and fry on site.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

> I have never done a whole lot of catering prior to this.


But you are health-licensed for catering, transport of food etc yes?

When dealing with this kind of fare, if cooking was done (just) prior to event,

I plopped the finished prod right into cambros--held fine for hours, then straight

onto a sterno frame at job site.

If cooking to be done 1 day prior, finished prod got refrigerated. Transported to the site

cold, (at or below 41°F blah blah) then I'd do a quick regrill on the gas grill. (like 4-6 minutes)

It worked fine, heated it thru, even crisped the skin/coating a bit more,

and got nothing but compliments on this approach.


----------

